# Grab Bar Help



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

If I did it I would go with cooler tie downs and something this
http://www.coolerworks.com/yeti-products

And then get a fab shop to bend me a grab bar that fits in the rod holders or make everything.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Gervais said:


> If I did it I would go with cooler tie downs and something this
> http://www.coolerworks.com/yeti-products
> 
> And then get a fab shop to bend me a grab bar that fits in the rod holders or make everything.


Good idea. Thanks for that link.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

http://www.customgheenoe.com/cg-store/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=143

Same idea


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Gervais said:


> http://www.customgheenoe.com/cg-store/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=143
> 
> Same idea


That is cool, but not sure how I would mount it no having a middle bench.
Probably going to go with a permanent one now that I think about it.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a removable grab bar that is mounted offset. It has never been removed. I think the bar is needed, but it doesn’t need to be removable


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

We can certainly bend you something or design a removable grab rail if you'd like. Shoot us an email if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------

